

GNU Emacs Manual by rms, 1st ed, 1985 [pdf] - lelf
http://bitsavers.trailing-edge.com/pdf/fsf/GNU_Emacs_Version16_Jun85.pdf

======
FurrBall
RMS in full plate armor riding a GNU into battle. Epic.

